# Muskegon?



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there a lot of steel in the Mo? thinking about heading out there with the waders.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Steve_D said:


> Is there a lot of steel in the Mo?


tons


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks!! Is my best bet the dam or dropped back a ways?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

go find out...the whole river above has fish. if yoy dont get fish try another spot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

Expect company. it's been a circus of ******* to elbow shore guys at the dam with 1736 guide boats blasting up and down river. I drug my boat up there Saturday afternoon, drove across the dam and decided to keep right on goin to the tavern rather than elbow my way in down there. The sooner thy blow hardy, croton and Rogers out the better.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Big Brown said:


> The sooner thy blow hardy, croton and Rogers out the better.



Agreed, well we can dream anyway... Mostly because I have some private frontage to use above Rogers....


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Guy in a lowe boat that was blue and grey or a dull white casting over the cement divider right at the dam in the slack and just ripping. Hed hook a fish and high stick it over the 3 other boats behind him and drop back behind it trying to control his boat and fight the fish.. Almost hit another boat, just a couple feet away... Then he lost the fish and threw his pole down... So wreckless.. Brandon Inge shirt and sweat pants.... If you are reading this I just want you to know if it were me in that boat you might've taken a flare to the chest.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelfisher1 (Nov 22, 2011)

When u fish the circus u get the circus acts!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

It is always fun to watch the clowns at the Circus, it's just irritating to watch it on the rivers instead of under the Big Top. I haven't fished the circus for several years now, it may take a little more travel time and energy but well worth looking for those spots without the clowns.

D


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd rather do house chores than fish the mo right now. If you just got hit the water them maybe, for me it's just not worth it. I've put my boat away to stock up on brownie points getting ready for a long trout opener.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

the only enjoyable part about spring fishing is watching the circus, might as well have a rod in hand. i like the skits
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

crowds used to be decent. everybody would get with a program. now everybody doesnt care, or pretend to speak no english


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Roger That said:


> Guy in a lowe boat that was blue and grey or a dull white casting over the cement divider right at the dam in the slack and just ripping. Hed hook a fish and high stick it over the 3 other boats behind him and drop back behind it trying to control his boat and fight the fish.. Almost hit another boat, just a couple feet away... Then he lost the fish and threw his pole down... So wreckless.. Brandon Inge shirt and sweat pants.... If you are reading this I just want you to know if it were me in that boat you might've taken a flare to the chest..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That'd be the same day that the DNR flew up on 2 guys parked against the cement divider and wrote them tickets. It looked like the officers kept their fish so I'm assuming they had a walleye or something...


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank god..idiots

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw that also.

I thought it was a job well done.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

diztortion said:


> I saw that also.
> 
> I thought it was a job well done.


They pulled over to the dock after that and check our licenses and fish. I was told by some dude a few weeks ago that I needed to be careful with my net because it has a 5ft handle and they were down there handing out tickets for it the day before. I asked the officers about having a long net and they said that the rule is 3 foot on the handles but they don't issue tickets if you have one that is longer.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I've always wondered on the handle net length, is kinda unclear. I've ran a large net for years that has a 6' handle on it and a big net opening. I hate to think that I've been doing things wrong for so long. It seems though that everybody has one in that range when there is steelhead and salmon around. Did anybody get a description of the boat that the dnr runs the river with. I know the newaygo county sheriff runs a 16' tracys with a 40/30, but i've never seen the dnr around before.


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

DNR runs a couple boats on the MO. As for what kind I don't pay attention but I've seen two DNR boats doing crowd control for the boobs n tubes summertime activities. You have to be some kind of idiot to contemplate taking a walleye from that river. I ran into the DNR 3 times in 3 trips at 3 different launches last year.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I see them with different boats on trailers all the time on a private road.

They must be launching from an unmentionable hole


----------



## Jaque (Sep 12, 2010)

ericzerka24 said:


> They pulled over to the dock after that and check our licenses and fish. I was told by some dude a few weeks ago that I needed to be careful with my net because it has a 5ft handle and they were down there handing out tickets for it the day before. I asked the officers about having a long net and they said that the rule is 3 foot on the handles but they don't issue tickets if you have one that is longer.


Had a situation comparable to this on the P-Water... Was fishing steel and just caught a Nice Hen. Next thin you know after I started fishing who do I see walking up? He explained to me that he had been watching me from a distance for a bit and also that my net was llonger than regulation on a trout stream. He went on the say that normally he will issue tickets for that, especially if your on a trout stream, but since he had observed me he said I obviously wasnt using it to "poach".

Again this is coming from this DNR officer, others may not be in the mood to let you off.

Morale is, if your honest and arent up to no good, (and dont have a pier net on the river), I feel you would be remotely safe. But it is still illegal and a ticket can be issued.


----------

